# House Resolution calls for National Day of Shame



## Ravi (Oct 9, 2009)

October 9, 2009 - Reacting to the news this morning that President Barak Hussein Obama was awarded the Nobel Prize for Peace, Republicans on the hill reacted quickly by introducing a resolution calling for a National Day of Shame.

Arguments for passage included statements that Mr. Hussein was merely sucking up to Eurotrash and that he paid off someone to get nominated.

"What the fuck has he done to promote peace?" shouted one emotional Representative. "He doesn't even have a valid birth certificate," cried another.

Voting was delayed until this afternoon, shortly after one member declared, "Upon reflection, he has screwed US over!" and the chamber erupted in tears. House Republicans made a beeline to the restrooms to repair their makeup and blow their noses.


----------



## Valerie (Oct 9, 2009)

Ravi said:


> October 9, 2009 - Reacting to the news this morning that President Barak Hussein Obama was awarded the Nobel Prize for Peace, Republicans on the hill reacted quickly by introducing a resolution calling for a National Day of Shame.
> 
> Arguments for passage included statements that Mr. Hussein was merely sucking up to Eurotrash and that he paid off someone to get nominated.
> 
> ...




  Link?


----------



## VaYank5150 (Oct 9, 2009)

Yup!  Sounds like the BASE of the modern day GOP to me!


----------



## Xenophon (Oct 9, 2009)

The funny part is, all Americans should feel shame that their POTUS was just embarissed by getting an award he didn't earn and doesn't deserve.

It makes a mockery of presenting the award at all, but hey, a hollow and meaningless victory seems to be what some of you crave.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 9, 2009)

let's have fireworks and a weenie roast tonight!


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 9, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> The funny part is, all Americans should feel shame that their POTUS was just embarissed by getting an award he didn't earn and doesn't deserve.
> 
> It makes a mockery of presenting the award at all, but hey, a hollow and meaningless victory seems to be what some of you crave.



He was awarded the prize under Affirmative Action rules....


----------



## Immanuel (Oct 9, 2009)

Link?  Please, before I comment.

Immie


----------



## del (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## gardenman (Oct 9, 2009)

He was awarded the prize under Affirmative Action rules.... 


lol....the way people fawn over this guy as if he is the savior of the world is really disturbing....this guy is not even in office 9 full months yet.....please somebody list all his great accomplishments......educate me will you????


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 9, 2009)

Ravi said:


> October 9, 2009 - Reacting to the news this morning that President Barak Hussein Obama was awarded the Nobel Prize for Peace, Republicans on the hill reacted quickly by introducing a resolution calling for a National Day of Shame.
> 
> Arguments for passage included statements that Mr. Hussein was merely sucking up to Eurotrash and that he paid off someone to get nominated.
> 
> ...



Sounds like something they'd do.


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 9, 2009)

gardenman said:


> He was awarded the prize under Affirmative Action rules....
> 
> 
> lol....the way people fawn over this guy as if he is the savior of the world is really disturbing....this guy is not even in office 9 full months yet.....please somebody list all his great accomplishments......educate me will you????



He brought hope and change to millions and reached out to the Muslim world.  Don't you read the papers?

I now declare as a Jew that I want to reach out and embrace my Muslim brothers.
Where's my prize??


----------



## Gunny (Oct 9, 2009)

VaYank5150 said:


> Yup!  Sounds like the BASE of the modern day GOP to me!



As you sound like the base of the modern day Dems who think this fuckwit actually deserves the award.  I've been in denail all this time thinking you leftwingnut sheeple were just misguided.

You're just really that damned dumb.


----------



## Gunny (Oct 9, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> The funny part is, all Americans should feel shame that their POTUS was just embarissed by getting an award he didn't earn and doesn't deserve.
> 
> It makes a mockery of presenting the award at all, but hey, a hollow and meaningless victory seems to be what some of you crave.



The award wasn't worth much to begin with.  They gave the damned thing to Yassir Arafat, so why not Obama?


----------



## Gunny (Oct 9, 2009)

Sarah G said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > October 9, 2009 - Reacting to the news this morning that President Barak Hussein Obama was awarded the Nobel Prize for Peace, Republicans on the hill reacted quickly by introducing a resolution calling for a National Day of Shame.
> ...



*yawn*


----------



## Xenophon (Oct 9, 2009)

Gunny said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > The funny part is, all Americans should feel shame that their POTUS was just embarissed by getting an award he didn't earn and doesn't deserve.
> ...


Put your TV or radio on, Barry is telling us how much he 'deserves' this.


----------



## Gunny (Oct 9, 2009)

The Rabbi said:


> gardenman said:
> 
> 
> > He was awarded the prize under Affirmative Action rules....
> ...



Nobel invented it for you.  One of your Muslim brothers will be along directly to deliver it to you.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 9, 2009)

OMG! I just heard on NPR that the French president and the German chancellor are both pleased about Obama's Nobel. Guess it's safe to hate those damn frogs once again!

The Taliban thinks he doesn't deserve it...at least we can still hate them.


----------



## Xenophon (Oct 9, 2009)

Barry wins Miss America Pageant!

Wow, its unreal!


----------



## Ravi (Oct 9, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Barry wins Miss America Pageant!
> 
> Wow, its unreal!


TMI! Please keep your cross dressing fantasies to yourself.


----------



## Xenophon (Oct 9, 2009)

Barry wins the US open!

Including the doubles!


----------



## Oscar Wao (Oct 9, 2009)

If Arafat can get the NPP, anyone can.


----------



## Contessa_Sharra (Oct 9, 2009)

The Rabbi said:


> gardenman said:
> 
> 
> > He was awarded the prize under Affirmative Action rules....
> ...


 


The prize would be: *PEACE!!!!!!   Is that some sort of totally alien and unfathomable concept for you????:*


----------



## gardenman (Oct 9, 2009)

He brought hope and change to millions and reached out to the Muslim world. Don't you read the papers?

*silly me.....what was I thinking...lol....

btw.....I love your avatar!!!!*


----------



## Ravi (Oct 9, 2009)

> KABUL: A Taliban spokesman in Afghanistan has condemned President Barack Obama's winning of the Nobel Peace Prize, saying the American president had only escalated the war by sending more troops.
> 
> Qari Yousef Ahmadi accused Obama ``of having the blood of the Afghan people on his hands.''
> 
> ...


http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/world/south-asia/Afghan-Taliban-condemn-Obamas-winning-Nobel-/articleshow/5106879.cms


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 9, 2009)

Ravi said:


> > KABUL: A Taliban spokesman in Afghanistan has condemned President Barack Obama's winning of the Nobel Peace Prize, saying the American president had only escalated the war by sending more troops.
> >
> > Qari Yousef Ahmadi accused Obama ``of having the blood of the Afghan people on his hands.''
> >
> ...



Hmmmm......Taliban AND Conservatives condemning Obama's winning the Nobel!


----------



## bill777 (Oct 9, 2009)

Valerie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > October 9, 2009 - Reacting to the news this morning ***t President Barak Hussein Obama was awarded the Nobel Prize for Peace, Republicans on the hill reacted quickly by introducing a resolution calling for a National Day of Shame.
> ...



There goes Ravi again. Posting immflamable material without proof(link). It means nothing, just a desperate socialist posting nonsense


----------



## gardenman (Oct 9, 2009)

Hmmmm......Taliban AND Conservatives condemning Obama's winning the Nobel! 


how can anyone applaud this farce???....the nominations were required to be submitted Feb 1.....hmm.........what did he do in those 12 days ***t warrants this???

do tell


----------



## Ravi (Oct 9, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > > KABUL: A Taliban spokesman in Afghanistan has condemned President Barack Obama's winning of the Nobel Peace Prize, saying the American president had only escalated the war by sending more troops.
> ...


I thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 9, 2009)

Am I the only person who thinks that "debating" an opening post that is sheer fantasy is a tad ridiculous at best ... at worst, totally fucking stupid. 

I'm a newbie so perhaps I'm missing the point but I find myself thinking "WFT kind of political forum is this?" People actually debate based on fantasy? Oh dear, how very sad. It's not like there isn't enough real bullshit around to beat each other up with.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 9, 2009)

bill777 said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Somebodys satire meter is in need of adjustment


----------



## theHawk (Oct 9, 2009)

California Girl said:


> Am I the only person who thinks that "debating" an opening post that is sheer fantasy is a tad ridiculous at best ... at worst, totally fucking stupid.
> 
> I'm a newbie so perhaps I'm missing the point but I find myself thinking "WFT kind of political forum is this?" People actually debate based on fantasy? Oh dear, how very sad. It's not like there isn't enough real bullshit around to beat each other up with.



Libs often have to fabricate headlines just to attack their opposition.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 9, 2009)

theHawk said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only person who thinks that "debating" an opening post that is sheer fantasy is a tad ridiculous at best ... at worst, totally fucking stupid.
> ...



Unfortunately, I have a seriously low tolerance threshold for stupidity. 

Surely, even latte liberals can work out the appropriate section to post in? Or do I give them too much credit for basic reading and comprehension skills?


----------



## VaYank5150 (Oct 9, 2009)

theHawk said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only person who thinks that "debating" an opening post that is sheer fantasy is a tad ridiculous at best ... at worst, totally fucking stupid.
> ...



Uhhhhh...SURE they do.  Can you say "WMD"?  How about "Strategery"?  "We will get enough oil from Iraq to more than pay for this war"?  "Mission Accomplished"?  

Trust me, the liberals needed NO fabrication.  Dubya and DICK gave them all of the headlines they needed.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 9, 2009)

To commemorate this history victory, the Noble Committee awarded Barack Hussein Obama a Golden Kneepad


----------



## VaYank5150 (Oct 9, 2009)

California Girl said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Can't tolerate yourself much, eh?


----------



## Ravi (Oct 9, 2009)

California Girl said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


Excellent. Don't read my threads then...or at the very least quit whining about them. 

Are you yet another whiner from Hannity?


----------



## Ravi (Oct 9, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> To commemorate this history victory, the Noble Committee awarded Barack Hussein Obama a Golden Kneepad


That's the spirit!


----------



## California Girl (Oct 9, 2009)

VaYank5150 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



That's a very impressive comeback. Wow! I just soooo did not see that one coming.... 


Congratulations on actually making my point.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 9, 2009)

Nothing so cheapens an award than to hand it to the undeserving


----------



## California Girl (Oct 9, 2009)

Ravi said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



No sweetie, I'm just a reasonably intelligent person who would prefer to debate based on fact - or even reality - rather than some idiotic fantasy. 

What flavor?


----------



## Si modo (Oct 9, 2009)

Contessa_Sharra said:


> ....
> The prize would be: *PEACE!!!!!!   Is that some sort of totally alien and unfathomable concept for you????:*


LMAO!




Iraq.

Afghanistan.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 9, 2009)

Castro, Ortega, Abbas, Ahmadinejad, Chavez and Zelaya all voted for Obama


----------



## Ravi (Oct 9, 2009)

Kudos to those of you that have a sense of humor.

Laughs at those that don't.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 9, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Kudos to those of you that have a sense of humor.
> 
> Laughs at those that don't.



Ravi nominates Obama for Noble Prize in Chemistry for his ability to transform taxpayer money into ACORN


----------



## California Girl (Oct 9, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Kudos to those of you that have a sense of humor.
> 
> Laughs at those that don't.



And a big High 5 to anyone who's intelligent enough to know the difference between the 'politics' section and the 'humor' section. 

Unfortunately, that ain't you.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 9, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Kudos to those of you that have a sense of humor.
> ...


I've got to hand it to you ClusterFuck...sometimes you do make me laugh.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 9, 2009)

VaYank5150 said:


> Uhhhhh...SURE they do.  Can you say "WMD"?  How about "Strategery"?  "We will get enough oil from Iraq to more than pay for this war"?  "Mission Accomplished"?
> 
> Trust me, the liberals needed NO fabrication.  Dubya and DICK gave them all of the headlines they needed.



Those issues all have plenty of real articles concerning them.  And I am sure there were plenty of threads opened with links to their stories.

We're talking about completely making up fake headlines with no links, like this thread's Post 1.

Try to keep up.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 9, 2009)

theHawk said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> > Uhhhhh...SURE they do.  Can you say "WMD"?  How about "Strategery"?  "We will get enough oil from Iraq to more than pay for this war"?  "Mission Accomplished"?
> ...


I guess my story was a little to believable, who would have ever imagined that wingnuts would believe the Republicans would be that stupid?

I'll keep this in mind for the future and try to dumb my satire down.


----------



## Immanuel (Oct 9, 2009)

Ravi said:


> I guess my story was a little to believable, who would have ever imagined that wingnuts would believe the Republicans would be that stupid?
> 
> I'll keep this in mind for the future and try to dumb my satire down.



A better question would be who would not believe it after the last 8 years?

Immie


----------



## Rinata (Oct 9, 2009)

Ravi said:


> October 9, 2009 - Reacting to the news this morning that President Barak Hussein Obama was awarded the Nobel Prize for Peace, Republicans on the hill reacted quickly by introducing a resolution calling for a National Day of Shame.
> 
> Arguments for passage included statements that Mr. Hussein was merely sucking up to Eurotrash and that he paid off someone to get nominated.
> 
> ...



President Barack Obama was praised around the world Friday as a worthy Nobel Peace Prize winner although many admirers said the award was based on his potential, not his accomplishments.

The youthful president is seen as having changed the stance and substance of U.S. foreign policy, reversing many of his predecessor's unilateral policies and emphasizing the need for diplomacy, cooperation and mutual respect.

But even Obama's backers concede he cannot yet point to concrete changes brought about by his initiatives.

The new president was lauded for his willingness to reach out to the Islamic world, his commitment to curtailing the spread of nuclear weapons and his goal of bringing the Israelis and Palestinians into serious, fruitful negotiations.

Archbishop Desmond Tutu of South Africa, who won the prize in 1984, said Obama's award shows great things are expected from him in the coming years.

"In a way, it's an award coming near the beginning of the first term of office of a relatively young president that anticipates an even greater contribution towards making our world a safer place for all," he said. "It is an award that speaks to the promise of President Obama's message of hope."

He said the prize is a "wonderful recognition" of Obama's effort to reach out to the Arab world after years of hostility.

I copied this from the MSNBC site. I don't have enough posts to provide the link.   

What do you people want from Obama?? In his speech this morning he was very humble and said he didn't deserve the prize. Give him a break. He's doing his best trying to fix the total mess this country is an after 8 years of Republican leadership. The man is not a freakin magician.


----------



## bill777 (Oct 9, 2009)

Style over substance. We have fallen.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 9, 2009)

Ravi said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > VaYank5150 said:
> ...



I haven't seen anyone who mistook it for serious.... seriously stupid, definitely but not serious.  

What you could try and keep in your mind is that there is a 'humor' section which, assuming this passes for humor in latteliberalland, perhaps you could make an effort to post it appropriately and not concern your koolaid ridden brain with working out what satire actually means.


----------



## Immanuel (Oct 9, 2009)

Rinata said:


> The youthful president is seen as having changed the stance and substance of U.S. foreign policy, reversing many of his predecessor's unilateral policies and emphasizing the need for diplomacy, cooperation and mutual respect.
> 
> But even Obama's backers concede he cannot yet point to concrete changes brought about by his initiatives.
> 
> *The new president was lauded for his willingness to reach out to the Islamic world*, his commitment to curtailing the spread of nuclear weapons and his goal of bringing the Israelis and Palestinians into serious, fruitful negotiations.



I find it somewhat amazing that he is lauded for reaching out to the muslim community when in fact he has familial relations with the community.  It is not like he is a Christian or a Jew without any ties to Islam who actually reaches out a hand of friendship attempting to mend the wounds of both sides of the conflict.

This is like saying we are giving you an award for not fighting with your little brother.

Immie


----------



## Ravi (Oct 9, 2009)

California Girl said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


 If you have a problem with my post, take it up with the mods. You give California and Girls a bad name, quit your damn whining.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 9, 2009)

I actually to the quotes in my post from the original thread about Obama winning. 

This place is comedy gold.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 9, 2009)

Ravi said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...




I like to annoy latte liberals who have the intellect of a peanut - you tick that box.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 9, 2009)

> California Girl
> Blond doesn't mean stupid
> Member #21210   Join Date: Oct 2009
> Location: Where trouble is, I am there
> ...



They grow them dumb in California....unable to distinguish "fantasy" from "satire"

You see CaliGurl if you have to explain satire you lose the edge.

Are you a Valley Girl by chance?? Is WFT some kind of Valley Girl slang?


----------



## Ravi (Oct 9, 2009)

More sour grapes, prolly.


----------



## Immanuel (Oct 9, 2009)

Ravi said:


> More sour grapes, prolly.



I'll take sour grapes over broccolli, cauliflower, tofu, spinach, cabbage etc. etc. etc.

Immie


----------



## Ravi (Oct 9, 2009)

Immanuel said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > More sour grapes, prolly.
> ...









Me, too.


----------



## Oldandtired (Oct 9, 2009)

gardenman said:


> He was awarded the prize under Affirmative Action rules....
> 
> 
> lol....the way people fawn over this guy as if he is the savior of the world is really disturbing....this guy is not even in office 9 full months yet.....please somebody list all his great accomplishments......educate me will you????



It is not what he did...it is all about what he WILL do.

He is GOING to heal all wounds
He is GOING to create world unity
He is GOING to close gitmo
He is GOING to get healthcare for all
He is GOING to bring home the Olympics (oops)
He is GOING to striaghten out the world economy

All he has actually done is apologize for our sins of defending world freedom at the cost of tens of thousands of American Lives. I guess such was worth 1.4 milllion.

On that note...how many foreign bodies arew buried inside of our shores that were lost defending OUR freedom......and how many are buried within THEIR borders who died defending THEIR freedoms.

But I digress.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Oct 9, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> The funny part is, all Americans should feel shame that their POTUS was just embarissed by getting an award he didn't earn and doesn't deserve.
> 
> It makes a mockery of presenting the award at all, but hey, a hollow and meaningless victory seems to be what some of you crave.



Oh, it's better than THAT!

There's a cash value of 1.5(ish)MILLION bucks that comes with that 'prize.'

The recipient is the PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES...

Now the prize was advanced as encouragement...  with a cash value attached to 'encouragement'; you end up at 'bribery, graft; corruption... of the BLATANT variety.

ROFL... Man you can't make this crap up!


----------



## Rinata (Oct 9, 2009)

Immanuel said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > The youthful president is seen as having changed the stance and substance of U.S. foreign policy, reversing many of his predecessor's unilateral policies and emphasizing the need for diplomacy, cooperation and mutual respect.
> ...



Oh, so now he has a personal agenda for trying to repair the damage Bush caused with the Muslim community??? I doubt it. I was dying to see what the response would be from the right wing when I heard the news this morning. And I'm not disappointed. Each comment is dumber than the last.

And do you understand that the Norwegian Nobel Committee cited the president's creation of a "new climate in international politics" and his work on nuclear disarmament, even though he is just nine months into his presidency. 

So it was their decision, not his, okay??? Get your panties out of a wad and move on.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 9, 2009)

PubliusInfinitum said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > The funny part is, all Americans should feel shame that their POTUS was just embarissed by getting an award he didn't earn and doesn't deserve.
> ...


I doubt he'll be able to accept the money.


----------



## Rinata (Oct 9, 2009)

California Girl said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



I hope you're not really from California. If you are, please keep it to yourself. You're an embarrassment that we don't need.


----------



## nodoginnafight (Oct 9, 2009)

He probably could accept it into his blind trust - not possitive. But it will probably go to a charity or something.


----------



## KittenKoder (Oct 9, 2009)

Obama had to pay someone off, or the Nobel Peace Prize has lost all meaning ....


... either way, him getting it is just wrong. Most of those who earn it actually do something *before* they get it, it's not suppose to be awarded just for saying they are going to try to do something.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 9, 2009)

PubliusInfinitum said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > The funny part is, all Americans should feel shame that their POTUS was just embarissed by getting an award he didn't earn and doesn't deserve.
> ...




What is the Quid Pro Quo in this "blatant bribery", PI?


----------



## Ravi (Oct 9, 2009)

nodoginnafight said:


> He probably could accept it into his blind trust - not possitive. But it will probably go to a charity or something.


Maybe on the charity, but I imagine he'd still have to pay the taxes on it. I don't think the trust thing would work, either. A president can't look beholden to anyone (though of course Cheney got away with it) so I think he'll have to tell them to keep the cash.


----------



## nodoginnafight (Oct 9, 2009)

Ravi said:


> nodoginnafight said:
> 
> 
> > He probably could accept it into his blind trust - not possitive. But it will probably go to a charity or something.
> ...



I just read a report in which a White House spokesman said it will go to charity - maybe Obama can request that they awarded it to a charity on his behalf INSTEAD of it going through his hands and then to a charity. That may avoid the tax liability. He may even be able to pick the charity.


----------



## keee keee (Oct 9, 2009)

Willow tree all who voted in favor of this award,will be invited to the whitehouse for a worthless beer bash party to celibrate a worthless noble prize awarded for doing nothing, maybe the prize was for having no experience and being good at doing nothing!!! This President and administration is good at this!!!!


----------



## keee keee (Oct 9, 2009)

They voted for this last Feb he was only in office for a few weeks, and had done nothing but won an election with the help of ACORN!!!!!


----------



## Immanuel (Oct 9, 2009)

Rinata said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



My panties... I don't wear panties since panties are for you ladies, thank you... are not in a wad.

Personal agenda?  They are his family.  Why should he be praised for building familial relations?

As for the President winning this award, I am not upset about it at all.  I do, however, believe it is premature.  He was nominated for it, no more than 12 days after he took office.  And he had done absolutely nothing prior to taking office to deserve the award.

My personal opinion is that he is working to better our relationship with the rest of the world and he is improving the prospects for peace.  However, I think the committee made a mistake in giving him this award this year.  Next year, when he had actually been doing something is another story.  

Awards are given for achievements completed not for something that is expected to be done in the future. 

Is that so hard for you to understand Rinata?

By the way, welcome to USMB.  Stick around a little while and get to know me.  I'm not such a bad guy. 

Immie


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 9, 2009)

They moved this thread to humor...


I never realized it was a joke


----------



## Ravi (Oct 9, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> They moved this thread to humor...
> 
> 
> I never realized it was a joke


I guess California Girl's whining got to them. Too bad, my satire has been downgraded.


----------



## Immanuel (Oct 9, 2009)

Ravi said:


> nodoginnafight said:
> 
> 
> > He probably could accept it into his blind trust - not possitive. But it will probably go to a charity or something.
> ...



I'm not sure about him having to tell them to keep the cash.  That is a good point, but for some reason I think it is a mute point for him anyway.  He is set for life.  Truthfully, it would not bother me if he got to keep it, but I hope that if the laws state that he can not take it, that at the very least he can have it donated to his favorite charity... the Nobel Institute?  j/k 

Immie


----------



## Immanuel (Oct 9, 2009)

keee keee said:


> They voted for this last Feb he was only in office for a few weeks, and had done nothing but won an election with the help of ACORN!!!!!



No, he was nominated on February 1.  I read in another thread that the voting takes place in stages later than that.

Immie


----------



## Ravi (Oct 9, 2009)

nodoginnafight said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > nodoginnafight said:
> ...


Okay, that would probably work. I think I'll go call him and see if I can be the charity.


----------



## Rinata (Oct 9, 2009)

Immanuel said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



What?? There are a lot of Muslims in the middle east, so what are you saying?? They are all his relatives??

And you can say that awards ARE given for achievements completed and not just anticipated. But apparently the Norwegian Nobel Committee does not use that criteria. I said that in my post. What is so hard for YOU to understand about that??


----------



## Immanuel (Oct 9, 2009)

Rinata said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



No, they are not ALL his relatives, but, he is one of them at least partially.  He was raised with them.  It is no stretch for him to be friends with them.  This is no achievement for him.  It is not as if they were dire enemies and he offered some kind of olive branch.

What is so hard for you to understand about that?

Immie


----------



## RadiomanATL (Oct 9, 2009)

Gunny said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > gardenman said:
> ...



LOL.

I wonder how many people got that.


----------



## concept (Oct 9, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > Xenophon said:
> ...



The last time Barry was on my radio it suddenly quit working. 

No idea why.

Mind you, it did hit that wall pretty hard.


----------



## Rinata (Oct 10, 2009)

Immanuel said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



There is nothing to understand. What you're saying is just silly, as if you're
digging for something negative to say about him. That's all right wingers do.

And I will tell you what I really don't understand. The same people that just hammer Obama to death, are the same ones that never had a bad word to say about anything George Bush did. Even though he left us with nothing but problems.

I'm glad my president won a Pulitzer award. The man is doing his best to straighten out the horrific mess that was left by the Bush administratiion. And all he gets is grief.


----------



## Immanuel (Oct 10, 2009)

Rinata said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



Rinata,

You are new here so I will forgive your ignorance.  No, I am not saying that you per se are ignorant, but you are ignorant about what you speak.

First and formost, President Obama did not win a Pulitzer!  He won the Nobel Peace Prize.  

Second, you know absolutely nothing about me or my politics if you accuse me of speaking only negatively about President Obama and only good things about President Bush.  I am sad to say that I voted for President Bush twice.  I can be excused for having done so the first time.  The second time I felt I had no choice.  Kerry was an arrogant asshole that had to be stopped.  I'm glad Kerry lost, but I wished to hell that the Democrats would have offered us someone better to choose from.

I have done nothing but speak negatively about Bush for the last 5 years and very little good about him for the last 7.  

As for President Obama, if I were going to vote for one of the two major political parties in the last election, I would have voted for him.  I chose, instead, to abandon both parties because I don't think either one cares about America.  I have disagreed with much of what President Obama has done because I believe that the spending is out of control and only getting worse.  I do not think that throwing more money at the problems this country face is going to make things better.

Third, I am one of those who believe that it is very possible that President Obama would have earned the right to being recognized by the Nobel Committee.  I simply believe that the recognition came at least one year too early.  He had not done anything to deserve recognition by the time he was nominated.  He had not even served the world community 15 days for crying out loud!  Give him time and I am certain that he will be as deserving as many of the other Nobel winners, but not 12 days.

Fourth, my statement about his relationship with the muslim community was in no way derogatory to him.  I simply feel that lauding him for that part doesn't make a damned bit of sense because he was part of their community for so long.  That is not a reflection on the President.  It is a reflection on the statement given by the Nobel committee that they are honoring him for such a thing.  Why would they do that?  It is ridiculous.

Fifth, I agree that he is trying to straighten out Bushes mess and Lord help us, I pray he succeeds.  Reward him for doing so once he has succeeded, not before.

Immie


----------



## California Girl (Oct 10, 2009)

Ravi said:


> nodoginnafight said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Typical fucking liberal.....  always wanting something for nothing. I'm sure your wants are far greater than those of real charities. 

Personally, since he is a public servant, the money should not be his, it - like the award - belongs to his employers - 'we, the people'.... maybe he should put it towards the debt he's been running up on our behalf. Admittedly, it's not even a drop in the ocean of our debt but it's a gesture. 

The absolute last thing he should do is give it to some fat-assed liberals who don't wanna work for a living.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 10, 2009)

My goodness you lack a sense of humor. I'm beginning to think you're a left winger pretending to be a rabid right winger...if so, tone it down a bit, you're giving yourself away.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Oct 10, 2009)

Rinata said:


> I'm glad my president won a Pulitzer award.



My God Jeebus in heaven you people are fucking dumb.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 10, 2009)

Ravi said:


> My goodness you lack a sense of humor. I'm beginning to think you're a left winger pretending to be a rabid right winger...if so, tone it down a bit, you're giving yourself away.



Or.....

Maybe you're just not funny?

I think perhaps you are an idiot trying to pretend you are vaguely intelligent. Sadly, FAIL.


----------



## Againsheila (Oct 10, 2009)

Gunny said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > The funny part is, all Americans should feel shame that their POTUS was just embarissed by getting an award he didn't earn and doesn't deserve.
> ...



Long ago, the Nobel Peace Prize lost it's meaning.

Kind of like the word "racist".


----------



## Modbert (Oct 10, 2009)

Againsheila said:


> Long ago, the Nobel Peace Prize lost it's meaning.
> 
> Kind of like the word "racist".



Because a award given out by the inventor of Dynamite who only did so to save his legacy had meaning in the first place? 

What you and many others don't understand is that ANY award or ANY position only has an amount of meaning that YOU put into it.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 10, 2009)

California Girl said:


> Or.....
> 
> Maybe you're just not funny?
> 
> I think perhaps you are an idiot trying to pretend you are vaguely intelligent. Sadly, FAIL.



Your lack of humor is obvious. If you have to yell the word fail in caps in an argument then you have most likely failed.


----------



## Rinata (Oct 10, 2009)

Immanuel said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



I known it's a Nobel prize. I don't know why I said Pulitzer. Other than that, as I advance in age, I am getting more like my mother every day. 

And I don't appreciate being called ignorant because I am "new". That's dumb. And you can say what you want to defend yourself. Your posts about Obama are negative. That's what I see. Yes sometimes the criticism is subtle, but it's there.

And if you're so damned annoyed that Obama is going to receive this honor, then write to the Norwegian Nobel Committee and complain. Why are you and others going on and on blaming Obama??? Because that's what it sounds like to me.


----------



## rdean (Oct 10, 2009)

House Resolution calls for National Day of Shame

It's a "shame" what the Republicans have done to this country.  It's a "shame" that they aren't through and want to damage it even more.  Truly, a shame.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Oct 10, 2009)

Rinata said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



Sorry, the evidence has been weighed. Yes, I am a jerk. You are still dumb though.


----------



## Immanuel (Oct 10, 2009)

Rinata said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



You need to learn to read.  I said you were ignorant about what you speak.  It is so funny that you think you know more about me than I do.

You have read what 5 of my posts?  Your statements are ludicrous.

Have you ever said anything nice about anyone else?  Just curious?

I think that the committee has hurt the value of the prize not to mention the value of any work that President Obama may accomplish in the future.  That is sad to say the least.

As for blaming Obama, that is ridicuous, I have not once blamed the President.  It is not his fault that the committee made such a farce of the prize this year and I have said that several times since yesterday.  If you had read any more of my posts than the four or five that I have made in response to you, you would know that.  In fact, if you had read posts from anyone from the right since yesterday, you would see that almost no one is blaming the President but rather commenting upon the committee's poor decision and I have repeatedly stated that the President may very well be worthy of this honor next year or the year after, but definitely not 12 days after beginning to serve the world community.

I'm very glad you are here and I hope you and I can clear up our misunderstanding, because I always welcome discussion with people with whom I disagree.  It is no fun discussing this kind of a topic with people that see things like I do.

Immie


----------



## Immanuel (Oct 10, 2009)

And one more thing Rinata, I am sure that there are worse things that you can turn in to as you age than your mother... just ask her.  

Please don't take anything I have said as being intended to offend you, because I did not intend to do so.

Immie


----------



## Rinata (Oct 11, 2009)

RadiomanATL said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



No, I'm not. Go away. You're boring.


----------



## Rinata (Oct 11, 2009)

Immanuel said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



Oh, gee. You didn't say that I was dumb, only dumb about what I speak because I need to learn to read. Well, golly, forgive me!! That's so much better than what I accused you of saying. You have got to be kidding?? 

Look at some of the posts you have sent me and ask that question of yourself, Mr. Personality.

And don't tell me that people on the right are not responding negatively to Obama over this dumb Nobel prize, because they are. I can read, despite what you think. If the reaction from the right was not so hateful, this thread would not exist.

The reference to my Mom was only a joke about how we are not as sharp as we used to be as we age. Her and I used to laugh about that a lot. So what I said was a joke. And she's dead now. 

That is your opinion. There is no evidence that supports what you said. I think it's untrue and silly.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 11, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Or.....
> ...



My humor is not obvious to you. That's because I'm smart and prefer intelligent humor rather than glaringly stupid 'humor'. 

And, by using the words 'most likely', I can see that you actually don't know.  Anyone who uses 'most likely', 'probably', or 'it seems to me', are not smart enough to debate with because they are reading into someone else's words rather than understanding the words. That's 'probably' too hard for you to understand. 

FAIL. LOL.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 11, 2009)

Rinata said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


hey, he might as well win a Pulitzer too
it will be about as deserving as the Nobel
LOL


----------



## Ravi (Oct 11, 2009)

California Girl said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


If you pull that stick out of your ass you'll prolly enjoy USMB more.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 11, 2009)

Ravi said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Dogbert said:
> ...



It's sweet of you to worry about my forum experience but I'm an independent person, I really don't need any assistance or advice from a libertard on how to get the best from a political forum.

When you can tell the difference between your ass and your elbow, I'll take you seriously.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 11, 2009)

California Girl said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


Whatever...I've no interest in interacting with such a humorless twit. Dismissed.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 11, 2009)

Ravi said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


 oh no, you've been "dismissed" by ravi


 whatever shall you do????


----------



## California Girl (Oct 11, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



I'm going to pat myself on the back for having bested yet another stupid koolaider.  

* Dances around the room singing 'Another One Bites the Dust* LOL


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 11, 2009)

California Girl said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


well, i think you have a great sense of humor, its ravi that lacks sense PERIOD


----------



## California Girl (Oct 11, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



It's not the first time that my humor has flown so far over the head of the intellectually challenged that they assumed it was the space station going over.  It's safe to say it will not be the last time.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Oct 11, 2009)

Rinata said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



LOL.

Yes you are.


----------



## Immanuel (Oct 11, 2009)

Rinata said:


> Oh, gee. You didn't say that I was dumb, only dumb about what I speak because I need to learn to read. Well, golly, forgive me!! That's so much better than what I accused you of saying. You have got to be kidding??
> 
> Look at some of the posts you have sent me and ask that question of yourself, Mr. Personality.
> 
> ...



Obviously you do not know the difference between "dumb" and Ignorant.  When you are ignorant about something it means that you don't know anything about that subject.  For instance, you are ignorant about my beliefs of which you attempted to teach me.  That is a pretty dumb thing to do.  I am ignorant about fashions and many other things.  Being ignorant about something is nothing to be ashamed of.  Then again, some people are just plain dumb.  I never said you were dumb.

When you are stupid or dumb then you have a low IQ.  I never said anything at all about your IQ.  So, no, I did not say you were dumb.

Please quit being stupid and trying to teach me something about myself.  

As for the posts that I have sent you, it was you that attacked me first, remember?  I commented upon a statement from the committee that they had issued this award because of his efforts with the muslim community.  I never said a word about anything you said at all.  Nor did I say anything at all derogatory to the President.  He did not make that statement, the committee did.  

If you think anyone on the right has blamed the President or spoken negatively about him over this, please feel free to quote them.  Do you by any chance know how to do that?  I have seen a lot of right wingers who said that the committee screwed up but none who have blamed the President for it.  You mentioned that you can read... I am beginning to have my doubts.  

You suggest that I look at my posts to you... might I suggest that you actually go back and try to read them?  Maybe you can ask your mom to help.  And maybe you should also look at the rude remarks you have made to me.  Your mom might be able to help you with that as well.

And I knew that your reference to your mom was a joke.

Do you hate people just because they don't agree with you?  Obviously you have come out hating me for no good reason and you don't know anything at all about me... oh, wait, that is right, you know more about me than I do.  You must live a sad life if you hate everyone who does not agree with you in all things.

Immie


----------



## Rinata (Oct 11, 2009)

Immanuel said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, gee. You didn't say that I was dumb, only dumb about what I speak because I need to learn to read. Well, golly, forgive me!! That's so much better than what I accused you of saying. You have got to be kidding??
> ...



OMG, go away, you condescending intellectual wannabe!! There is not a damn thing you can teach me. I know you are under the mistaken notion that you are the smartest human since Einstein. But I don't see it. And your posts are too long and too boring. I'm done. But I know you will respond because you have to have the last word.

And, if I were you, I'd work on your reading comprehension skills. I told you that my Mom is dead. Are you stupid or just cruel? Probably both. Bye now. It wasn't nice to know you.


----------



## midcan5 (Oct 11, 2009)

If the Nobel is as meaningless as the right wing and the republicans want us to believe, why are there so many words written about it?


"A competent and self-confident person is incapable of jealousy in anything. Jealousy is invariably a symptom of neurotic insecurity."  Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Rinata (Oct 11, 2009)

midcan5 said:


> If the Nobel is as meaningless as the right wing and the republicans want us to believe, why are there so many words written about it?
> 
> 
> "A competent and self-confident person is incapable of jealousy in anything. Jealousy is invariably a symptom of neurotic insecurity."  Robert A. Heinlein



That's a great quote!!!! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## HUGGY (Oct 11, 2009)

The Rabbi said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > The funny part is, all Americans should feel shame that their POTUS was just embarissed by getting an award he didn't earn and doesn't deserve.
> ...



Perfect!...a racist fucking jew.


----------



## Immanuel (Oct 11, 2009)

Rinata said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



I am sorry to hear about your mom.  All I saw was that you said you were more like your mom.  I don't believe that you posted anything to me about your mom and if you posted it in another thread, then I have not read it.  So, you did not tell me about her.  I sure as hell have not read anything about your mom except for your reference to her you being more like her.

But you have shown yourself as the true extreme liberal.  You hate anyone that is not like you.  You are just a stupid bitch that thinks you know other people better than they know themselves.  You are an obamabot who hates everyone that doesn't kowtow to him.  Have you offered your body to the President yet?  

I have done nothing to you.  Nothing at all, yet you hate me.  You have claimed that you are "very liberal".  That explains your hatred.

It is beginning to look like the reason you took offense at my statement that you were ignorant about me, is that you really are stupid and you know it.  I must have struck a nerve that I had no intention of striking.  Maybe you are just as stupid as you think you are.

I have never claimed to be intellectual, but I know for certain that I am not stupid.  Seeing as how, I struck that nerve, I'm not so sure that you know you are not stupid.

As for responding to posts, it seems to me that it is you who feels you must get the last word.  That is another trait of the liberal who wants to prove that she is better than everyone else.  You seem to fit the mold quite well.  

You never answered my question.  Do you hate everyone just because they are different than you?

edit:I did go back and see that you had commented on your mom being dead, but I have to ask, so what?  I said nothing mean about you or your mom.  I did nothing to insult your mother. Nor did I insult you until such time as you began insulting me.

Immie


----------

